# LGB Euro equipment listed in classifieds



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife, who had a penchant for colorful European equipment, passed away in February while we were on a cruise on the Mexican Riviera.  To help pay for some of the final expenses, I posted an ad for part of her collection in the classifieds under the "Lists" category.


----------



## John R (May 17, 2008)

My condolances Ed`, 

John R


----------

